

Bowe Bergdahl, Army Sergeant Held by Taliban Since 2009, Is Released - ChrisAntaki
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/bowe-bergdahl-army-sergeant-held-taliban-2009-released-n119271

======
ChrisAntaki
"Bergdahl, 28, was freed from Afghanistan — in exchange for five prisoners who
were held at the Guantanamo Bay detention center — and is back in the hands of
the U.S. military, the officials said."

